

Bring your .bashrc, .vimrc, etc. with you when you ssh - edward
https://github.com/Russell91/sshrc

======
moe
Previous post (197 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8343469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8343469)

------
tyrion
I recommend using vcsh[1] to sync your dotfiles between different _frequently
used_ machines. This script seems to copy all the files every time you login
which can slow down your login (as noted in the doc). It can however be useful
to login in rarely used machines for which you don't want to go through the
hassle of setting up vcsh (or a similar solution).

[1]: [https://github.com/RichiH/vcsh](https://github.com/RichiH/vcsh)

------
Animats
A .bashrc file usually contains references to local pathnames. When this tool
executes a client-side .bashrc file on the server, it would try to use those
pathnames on the server. More usefully, this tool lets you define a set of
local files which are used as your environment on the server.

